# BSOD locale ID 1033 Windows 7



## Pepopawitz

Started a week ago or so and the frequency of the BSOD has been steadily increasing. Used to happen while I was playing WoW, now it is at any time. 
It usually starts with pixels appearing on the screen. Sometimes it will flicker with pixels for awhile, other times it will lock up straight away. Thanks for looking in advance.

My Rig:
Windows 7 64-bit
5-6 years old
Put Windows 7 on about 2 months ago
AMD Athlon 64 x2 5200+ 2.60 ghz
4 GB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS
GA-M61P-S3 (rev. 1.0)MOBO

EDIT: I have checked my video card to make sure it was snug, and not just coming lose. Also tried to update all my drivers.


----------



## usasma

The first error is a STOP 0x333 while the rest of the errors are STOP 0x116 errors. All relate to your video card and blame nvlddmkm.sys - your video card driver.

To start, please download a fresh set of WHQL certified drivers from http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index5.aspx?lang=en-us
Then uninstall the current drivers using Control Panel...Programs...Uninstall a program
Then install the freshly downloaded drivers and see if that fixes things.

If it doesn't fix things, then take a look at this post for suggestions on fixing the STOP 0x116 errors: http://www.sevenforums.com/crash-lo...op-0x116-video_tdr_error-troubleshooting.html

Also, please remove these older drivers that were loaded at the time of the crash. *Don't* use Windows Update or the Update drivers function of Device Manager. 
Please use the following instructions to locate the most currently available drivers to replace the one's that you uninstall *OR* remove:


> *How To Find Drivers:*
> - search Google for the name of the driver
> - compare the Google results with what's installed on your system to figure out which device/program it belongs to
> - visit the web site of the manufacturer of the hardware/program to get the latest drivers (*DON'T* use Windows Update or the Update driver function of Device Manager).
> - if there are difficulties in locating them, post back with questions and someone will try and help you locate the appropriate program.


- - The most common drivers are listed on this page: http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html
- - Driver manufacturer links are on this page: http://www.carrona.org/drvrdown.html

Here's the older drivers. Please pay particular attention to any dated *2007* or earlier:


Code:


Lycosa.sys   Fri Jan 18 03:51:42 2008 - Razer Tarantula Keyboard Driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#l 
nvm62x64.sys Fri Oct 17 17:01:06 2008 - nVidia Etherenet Networking Driver (nForce chipset driver) - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#n
RTKVHD64.sys Mon Oct 13 06:29:18 2008 - Realtek High Definition Audio Function Driver - http://www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#v

Summary of the BSOD's:


Code:


Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Feb 26 00:16:25.811 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:57:03.840
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
BugCheck 333, {1, 2, 3, 4}
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+7df0c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Feb 26 18:35:32.762 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 18:17:33.775
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
BugCheck 116, {fffffa80049704e0, fffff8800ff26a20, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+112a20 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Feb 27 13:16:02.162 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 18:39:38.297
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8003f154e0, fffff8800ff70a20, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+112a20 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Feb 27 14:19:40.335 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:27.348
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
BugCheck 116, {fffffa8005d4a010, fffff8800ff5da20, 0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+112a20 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System


----------



## Pepopawitz

Hmm...I went to NVIDIA and downloaded the installation files for the new drivers and removed the old ones, however when I went install the new ones it said 'setup failed to read the required Display Driver to be used with this package.' Under my device manager it says windows found a problem with my display adapter and has stopped it. So currently I have a 640x800 resolution with funky colors. What should be my next step?


----------



## Pepopawitz

Alright, Ignore the last post. I got the new display driver. Thanks for all your help usasma. I'm going to have to play for awhile now and see if anything acts up. 

One last question- I was trying to update the drivers for my Mobo, but it seems the nForce400 series never released drivers for windows 7- should I assume that I am safe without an update in this situation?


EDIT: Looks like the video card is overheating. I have the case off and a fan blowing on my system and it lasted a bit longer before error, and it didn't even completely lock up my OS this time. I still had to ctrl alt delete to close WoW but it recovered. My video card is making awful buzz and clicks- I think the fan is perhaps jammed. What would be safest way to clean/repair the fan? Or is it shorted and should look for a new card?


----------

